
Ask HN: API service to schedule events by day of week? - preetnation
Looking for an API service to help schedule events by day of week and time of day.  Thoughts?
======
Alupis
Good 'ol fashioned Cron will do the trick...

~~~
preetnation
fair option

~~~
Alupis
otherwise, it seems overkill to need some public API to do this.

idk what language you're working in, but for local timing issues, Quartz
Scheduler is pretty good (for JVM languages). It support cron syntax as well.

[https://quartz-scheduler.org/](https://quartz-scheduler.org/)

~~~
preetnation
use case is for something similar to what MyFitnessPal does with user-
specified reminders by time of week

